# Posibles fallas por las que una PC no arranca tras instalas el SO



## spencer89 (Jul 12, 2011)

hola que tal amigos resultese ser que ase poco formate mi compu(pentium4 3GHz 1G RAM) mediante un disco de instalacion. cree una nueva particion borre la anterior, inserte el numero de serie etc, todo eso y resulto quedar bien sin embargo no podia meterme a internet y cuando la apage y la volvi a encender la pantalla estaba en negro y desplegaba un mensaje que dice: no operatim system found. y algo del network o algo asi. al meterle mano a la bios deja de poner eso y pone otras cosas de las cuales no me acuerdo. bueno antes de esto abia formateado otra compu con el mismo disco solo que esta es pentium3 y esta si quedo perfecta.
ya no se que moverle la e formateado un sinfin de veces para ver si agarra pero no, si alguien me podria decir que le puedo hacer se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 12, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> . . . formate mi compu(pentium4 3GHz 1G RAM) mediante un disco de instalacion . . .
> . . . y cuando la apage y la volvi a encender la pantalla estaba en negro y desplegaba un mensaje que dice: no operatim system found . . .



Los sistemas operativos tipo WinXP y WinVista, tiene ese problema con los controladores de disco duro que funcionan en modo AHCI; deshabilite ese modo en el setup del bios.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya cargó el sistema operativo, por lo tanto ya accedio al disco, no tiene nada que ver el modo AHCI.

Es claro que intenta bootear y no encuentra desde donde, revisa las opciones dentro del BIOS en la secuencia de boot, eso para empezar, que el primer dispositivo de arranque sea el disco rígido.
Con los datos que das, mas, sería adivinar.


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 12, 2011)

ok amigos se los agradesco mucho mañana revisare y tendre en cuenta sus sugerencias y una pregunta mas si le quito la pila no se resetea sola la bios?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eso depende de muchas cosas, seguro que se resetea, pero tardará, saca la pila y puentea, cerca de la pila generalmente hay 3 pines con un jumper puesto entre una punta y el medio, fíjate en el manual de tu placa o en la serigrafía de componentes debería haber escrito algo parecido a *Clrtc*, con 30 segundos alcanza y no te olvides de volver a reponer el puente en su posicion original ya que puede dañar la placa si la enciendes en esa posición.


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jul 13, 2011)

Pues si pudiste instalar Windows, se supondría que despues del primer reinicio despues de formatear y que se copiaran los primeros datos para la instalación, el disco duro inicia y continua con la instalación y no inicia desde el CD asi que pienso que no es problema de la secuencia de inicio en la BIOS. 

Sobre el AHCI, al "bootear" desde el CD al puro inicio de la instalación hay da la opción de instalar los drivers para SATA con diskets pero no es el caso del amigo acá, bueno asumiendo que no alla hecho lo anterior porque si instaló y pudo iniciar el SO. Además ni siquiera sabemos si la board del amigo soporta SATA, puede que no sea muy nueva.

Igual faltan más datos, como dice Ferdinando12, los driver que instalaste o algo asi. Una vez tenía una placa que si le instalaba el driver del Chipset del fabricante no iniciaba XP y me tocó con el que traía XP.


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jul 13, 2011)

Por lo mismo, primero "haces operaciones" desde el cd y luego tienes que INICIAR el disco duro para continuar la instalación, más no iniciar el CD porque vuelves a formatear, crear particiones, ect. Además el amigo sabe instalar el SO. No veo porque confundirlo.

Y la placa en mi caso, se trababa de una MSI con chipset Nvidia.

En el caso de integrar los drivers para SATA-AHCI. Lo puedes hacer con nLite, algo lento el proceso (por lo menos integrando los service pack es lento) pero bueno la cosa es resolver el problema de los drivers si tu problema se tratase de eso.

Acá encontré un tutorial de un foro que te ayuda a eso:
http://www.softzone.es/manuales-software-2/integrar-driver-sata-ahci-raid-en-windows-xp-con-nlite/


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 13, 2011)

ferdinando 12 tiene razon y perdon por dar una pregunta concreta pero lo are de nuevo la informacion que mi compu despliega en la pantalla es esta:




Broadcom VNDI PXE-2.1 (build 082) v7.0.3
copyrigh (C) 2003 Broadcom Corporation
copyrigh (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
All rights reserved.

Intel Base-codePXE-2.1(build o82j)
copyrigh (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
CLIENT MAC ADDR: y el chingo de numeros
PXE-E53: NO boot file name received
PXE-MOF: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.
19662: No operating system found. pres F1 to repeat boot sequence.


y eso es todo ahora si !!


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jul 13, 2011)

Bueno la idea es ayudar al amigo autor del post, no pelear con los otros... bueno hay está iniciando algo asi para que se entienda un protocolo sobre red (PXE,Preboot execution environment), en si sirve para instalar algún sistema operativo desde red con otro pc o servidor. Revisa la configuración de secuencia de arranque en la bios que el disco duro esté de primero o deshabilitar el "booteo" de NIC (Network interface card) osea la targeta de red .

ven de casualidad no tendrás 2 discos duros?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Con esos nuevos datos se confirma que es un problema de boot, ya que pudo cargar un sistema operativo, el tema es que ahora no encuentra de donde arrancar.

Sin embargo al no saber el modelo de motherboard (este sería el mejor dato de todos) solo se puede seguir especulando.

Puede ser porque está mal re-configurada la secuencia de boot y en ninguna de las opciones se dió lugar a intento de boot desde un disco rígido, es por la que mas me inclino.

La segunda teoría coherente, tiene que ver con la activación de la partición y se acerca a lo indicado por el amigo *mdar1223*

Si nos dieras el modelo de motherboard podríamos sugerirte una guía paso a paso para poner los valores de BIOS como corresponden e intentar una mejor ayuda con bases mas sólidas y menos especulativas.

Por regla general el modelo de Motherboard viene grabado sobre la placa cerca del microprocesador o entre los slot PCI o pegado con una etiqueta adhesiva en el lateral de unos de los slot PCI (zócalos de color blanco)

O si quieres puedes presionar la tecla pause/Interr ni bien aparecen las primeras letras al arrancar, te fijas en el último renglón que aparece al pié de la pantalla, es una larga tira de numeros y letras, las anotas y  busco ese modelo.

Parece complicado, pero no lo es si aplicamos método.

.-


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Si hay algo que mas me molesta... es que agarren mis cosas... y lo que le sigue es que exista alguien que se ponga de necio... (pongase el saco al que le quede).

Se les ha ocurrido un problema con el MBR???? Las intel no tienen los problemas rebuscados que tanto alega para mostrar superioridad de super tecnico sabe todo...

Ahora, aportando concretamente al post e ignorando tanta alegata para denotar "sapiencia en parchar problemas".

tengo una serie de preguntas...

1. ¿ originalmente por que formateaste el equipo?
2. ¿se tardo "demasiado" en formatear?
3. el disco de instalacion... ¿es un windows pirata, es original, o es original de la maquina? (OJO estoy tratando de saber si esta metiendo un restore de otro equipo original que no es del equipo)
4. ¿has formateado anteriormente el equipo con ese disco?
5. ¿Escuchas ruidos raros en el disco duro, o se queda "leyendo" o con el foco de lectura rojo "encendido" sin parpadear?

A veces el mismo usuario tiene la respuesta, pero no tiene los conocimientos para interpretarla, y ahi es donde uno cobra... cuando se trata de trabajo obviamente.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, claro que sí y no solo sospechar del MBR concretamente si nó a la sección del BPB dentro del MBR.



> ya no se que moverle la e formateado un sinfin de veces para ver si agarra pero no


El amigo fué bien claro.

Te pongo un ejemplo que reproduce exactamente el problema del amigo, pero EXACTAMENTE no aproximado, EXACTAMENTE.

Con un editor de discos, editas el MBR y modificas el valor mostrado en la imagen a *00*, se produce EXACTAMENTE el problema del amigo, podés volver loco a cualquier técnico entrenado haciendo esta bromita, yo la hice  porque una vez me pasó eso exactamente y no descansé hasta descubrir que era.
Haz la prueba para comprobarlo, no teorizo, la hice muchas veces y una de las herramientas que uso, solo como una ayuda más, son los editores de discos para analizar la coherencia de datos de los primeros 63 sectores de los discos, se descubren muchas cositas cuando te familiarizas con esto.

De todas maneras la ayuda que propuse es inicial para un no entrenado e ir escalando el problema de a poco, aunque sospecho de una mala re-configuración del BIOS, vamos de lo simple a lo complicado.

Edit:
No corre peligro la integridad del disco, vuelves a poner *80* y acá no ha pasado nada, pero si dejas ese valor en *00* no hay cristo que haga arrancar ese disco, aunque formatees miles de veces e instales miles de veces el sistema que sea.

Hay una condición en la que esto deja de cumplirse, pero eso lo podemos hablar mas adelante.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

¿Que nunca has tenido que reemplazar un disco duro solo por que se daño el MBR de forma física?

Por favor, no seas presumido... ¿que no vez que es un "usuario promedio" intentando resolver el problema por si solo?

El no conoce de MBR BR RB BB NMM, COYOTE, RATRECORD, FF, FAT, NTFS, FAT32,FAT16, GLF, FLG, GGG, JAJAJA, JIJIJI, JOJOJO.

No por que digas mas tecnicismos te hace mas certero, mejor escucha lo que tenga que decir.

La forma de plantear tus preguntas, te hara llegar mas rápido a las respuestas... 

Si supiera tanto como tu presumes saber... ¿estaria soportando tus presunciones en un foro? ¿A caso yo te pregunto como arreglar mi server de mi casa?

Creeme, seras mas tomado en cuenta, si eres certero, que si hablas con tecnicismos.

P.D. spencer89 te recomiendo una prueba rápida... si tienes un disco duro de 10gb o más a la mano, desconecta el viejo e instala en ese... si los problemas se resuelven, es tu disco duro... 

P.D.2. Primero contesta mis preguntas para saber si el problema es de software y no de hardware.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ufff... he cambiado alrededor de 20 en un año de la marca WD por problemas de MBR en los tiempos que un buen disco era de 20 Gb. Ahora fallan casi todos por  problemas en la lógica de cabezales.

*antiworldx*, no veo porqué te molestas tanto, es mi modo de trabajar, vivo de esto y alimento familia desde hace bastante y esta es mi forma de encarar y trabajar, no encuentro el porqué te incomoda.
De presumido nada, mi ayuda fué hasta inocente, que revisara el BIOS aconsejé, si se quiere hasta pueril se puede catalogar, no veo ningun tecnicismo.
Para el que poco entiende ayuda acorde.
Para el que mucho sabe coloqué hasta un esquema y como reproducir el problema del usuario exactamente, en la convicción de compartir y ser coloquial con los colegas que son capaces de confirmar, corregir o refutar si se quiere, en otras palabras el esquema fué para vos y nó para el usuario, no creí que debía aclararse y solo conseguí enfurecerte.
Cada cosa a cada quien.
He leido muchísimos post tuyos y me sorprende esta reacción que los tecnicismos o la demostración cabal en mesa de trabajo te haya ofuscado. 
Tanto te puede molestar esto?



> P.D.2. Primero contesta mis preguntas para saber si el problema es de software y no de hardware.


El tono y las órdenes en el mensaje tienen un tufillo a soberbia.

No estoy molesto, estoy un poquitín desilusionado, en los máximos exponentes que hay en el sitio los he visto defender a capa y espada el rigor técnico, nada de me parece o creo, a los números y a las pruebas de banco y en la cancha se ven los jugadores y me parece excelente.
En las discusiones referidas a si es mejor el sonido valvular vs el sonido transistor me han parecido magistrales la defensa del tema con números en la mano, con pruebas, nada de subjetividades, fueron llevadas con maestría y dominio sobre lo que hablaban y por lo tanto será el espejo donde quiera mirarme y en mi caso, señalan el lado hacia donde apuntar.
Esta calidad de gentes me atrae, pero vos con esto sos un pianta gente del foro (espantagente), no veo que puedas ser modelo a seguir, mas bien a no seguir.
Que sorpresa.

Edit:
Me hacen perder mas tiempo contestando a gente que se molesta y aclarando lo que no se debería aclarar que en colaboraciones, tanto ego se lastima tan fácilmente?


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

El segundo posdata se lo digo a spencer89 para hacer mi propio diagnóstico... Pues hice una serie de preguntas dirigidas a él.

Si, tecnicismos hablo, cuando creo que se me va a entender, cuando no, trato de ser claro y con palabras comunes y cuando definitivamente tengo "flojera" de explicar, simplemente no participo.

Aqui el punto contigo es que, se mas explicito, se mas "accesible al usuario" que busca de la ayuda. Aqui yo no estoy defendiendo una postura, simplemente tratando de resolver un problema, tal cual como un cliente simplemente viene a pagarme por resolver su problema en una consulta "que causa honorarios". (en este caso es gratis, y si les digo al mis clientes que existe el foro, me quedo sin facturas para entregar). 
Te repito, no has hecho las preguntas correctas...

Si el disco es de una computadora HP y la suya es "caja blanca" obviamente tendra problemas.
Si el sistema operativo es W7 no original, instalarara los driver standard, entonces su problema no sera de modificacion de bios, si no un problema de hardware, pues ese mensaje es de "bios" y no de sistema operativo.
Si su disco duro tiene problemas, haciendo tu procedimiento, se requeiren mucho mas pasos para comprobar cual es el sector dañado, y para ello necesitas manipular punteros HEX, datos en HEX y lecturas en ensamblador para saber como se manipulan los datos en esa tabla... Si no es ingeniero... (no juzgo, solo me aseguro), como demonios quieres que entienda la maldita tabla de HEX del HDD?

Si, asi como defiendo mi postura, tambien defiendo a quienes en serio no saben, y quieren saber, ante los que algo saben y quieren aparentar saber de más.

Vamos che!!! solo quiero poner en claro, como antes dije, que primero hay que escuchar en palabras del propio usuario, las causas del problema, para determinar como se origino el problema.

No quiero más rivalidades ni más enemigos conceptuales. Antes de ser ing, o estudiante de master, fui un empleado detrás de un mostrador ayudando a usuarios pagado a sueldo para resolver mil y un problemas sin ayuda mas que un modem de 14kbps y el "altavista searcher" para poder tener idea de que me estaba enfentando.

Tu mismo lo digiste... primero escucha mi consejo, luego lo que el usuario con problemas tiene que decir... y al final... hablamos los "expertos" sobre las causas, y de regreso expresamos en palabras de "usuario" la solucion.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Post para el colega *anti*
para cotejar con el colega y discernir una mejor postura ante un pedido de ayuda y que dejemos de hacer estos papelones ante los usuarios que nos consultan.

No iba a responder pq detesto el puterío, pero por lo que se deduce eres ingeniero y has sido estudiante de master, entonces esto no lo puedo dejar pasar porque puedes comprender y defender una postura, sí, defender una postura, que no te asuste esta palabra no es mala ni hace mal defender una postura o conviccion, *esto es un foro y en los foros el debate y el someter las opiniones al escrutinio de otros es la esencia natural*, al ser un foro técnico se impone el rigor técnico..... obviamente.

No soy ingeniero, no tengo titulo de nada, soy autodidacta que es muy diferente a ser autodidata....
Pero no voy a aceptar tu frase de *"Aqui el punto contigo es que, se mas explicito, se mas "accesible al usuario" *.
Vamos Ché !!! le dije que revisara el BIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! donde está el tecnicismo por diossssssssss, no me entra en la cabeza, porqué seguis insistiendo con lo mismo.
Vamos a cotejar amigo, quieres? esto es un foro, recuérdalo, pero tratemos de ser lógicos o echemos mano de la dialéctica si fuera necesario, si?

*1. ¿ originalmente por que formateaste el equipo?*
Esta es tu primer pregunta lógica? siento discrepar Ingeniero, pero no lo apoyo y no resiste el menor análisis.
Le pongo un cero como nota

*2. ¿se tardo "demasiado" en formatear?*
Primer pregunta que apunta a algo concreto, pero solo si no puedo sacar un perfil de usuario por lo que pregunta, creo firmemente que el usuario no estuvo ante un tiempo alarmante de formateo porque ya lo hizo en otra oportunidad en otro equipo e infinidad de veces en el del problema y no hay la mas minima inquietud al respecto y descreo que tenga en claro cuanto es mucho o poco para cuantos Gb de disco.
Te pongo un 2 como nota.

*3. el disco de instalacion... ¿es un windows pirata, es original, o es original de la maquina? (OJO estoy tratando de saber si esta metiendo un restore de otro equipo original que no es del equipo)*
Esto tampoco resiste el menor análisis, Windows pirata????? *un restore de otro equipo????* como? clonando? espejando? Recovery Partition?, el usuario posee bajos conocimientos... no lo veo poniendo master slave o master primario con master secundario y boot desde el disco que contiene la imagen restore, como se llega a esta pregunta?
Te doy otro cero en esta.

*4. ¿has formateado anteriormente el equipo con ese disco?*
Infinidad de veces.
Otro cero por falta de comprension de texto, el usuario lo ha manifestado claramente y sin ambiguedades.

*5. ¿Escuchas ruidos raros en el disco duro, o se queda "leyendo" o con el foco de lectura rojo "encendido" sin parpadear?*
Pregunta conducente, pero al estar en 5 lugar vá un 0 porque pone en evidencia la falta de un manejo de prioridades adecuada por la cual preguntar.

Me encanta cotejar, no me ofende, me parece conducente, hasta bien mirado socialmente y siento que hago buen uso del foro, cotejando con semejantes porque aprendo, siempre aprendo y cuando me demuestran que estoy equivocado no me enoja, me alegra porque aprendí algo más.

vamos amigaso, venga, aproximese, arrimese al fueguito que es invierno y se pone linda la cosa, pero por favor no me venga con quejas, venga amigo, ponga algo coherente y conducente, defienda una postura basada en un criterioso análisis tecnico que lo único malo que puede pasar es que sigamos sabiendo lo mismo, ese es el peor escenario aunque inofensivo.

.-


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Me encantaría discutir estos puntos contigo... en serio, siempre y cuando, san cacho tableador, o el rey de los dioses, fogonazo amo de san cacho,  nos abra un post unica y exclusivamente, para seguir discutiendo. (suena a plegaria???)

Seguir comentando el tema solo hará que confundamos la temática... tengo mas argumentos, pero no serán de ayuda para el problema original. Yo como moderador, separaría los temas. Simplemente, repito, para no confundir.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Coincido plenamente en la primera parte, Ave Cesar!! morituri salutanti !!

Pero discrepo en la segunda, si se aparta de esto se pierde el hilo de lo que provocó tan gentil y por demás provechoso coloquio.

Curiosamente me anoté para solo leer y aprender, eso se conoce como usuario "chupa post" y acá me encuentro escribiendo estas cosas.....
Como mier...s llegué  acá!!!!!???


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

Discucion a la discucion... y la solucion al problema... 

Aqui nos enfrascamos a un tema paralelo a una solución, es una cuestion de apostar quien tiene la razon... no soluciona el problema...

Por eso dije... tema a parte... pase lo que pase, al usuario no se le confunde con tecnicismos... digamos que esto seria lo que ocurre "detras del mostrador".


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingeniero, permítame cotejar una vez mas, coincido solo en la primer linea.

El tema está intimamente conectado al problema en cuestión porque incluso se provee un método de reproduccion EXACTA, en la mesa de trabajo, del problema que aqueja al usuario hasta con una captura de pantalla para las personas que conocen el tema puedan hacerlo, de hecho es UNA de las opciones a usar si agotamos, primero que nada, las posibilidades mas ingenuas como la de revisar la secuencia de boot.
No asustarse, el usuario no necesitará hacerlo hay una manera mas fácil, pero finalmente se tendrán dos métodos para solucionar este problema, el fácil y el complejo.
El facil para el usuario por supuesto.
No es necesario tener nada detrás del mostrador, nuestras amables batallas con contenido es formadora, simplemente hay que tratar de formarnos y si lo cotejamos entre nosotros proponiendo lo que tenemos el final será un resultado edificante.
Simplemente no hay que opinar propinando codazos y con eso ya dejaremos de dar papelones. Estoy muy dispuesto a aprender.
.-


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2011)

Anti, estás chocándote con el idioma.
Te tocó un porteño (de Buenos Aires) y ahí se habla así. Saltá la valla y vas a ver que se terminan entendiendo bastante bien.

Ferdinando, tené presente que Anti no es ni porteño ni argentino. No va a entender las formas locales 
Poné las cosas de la manera más internacional que te salga y se evitan muchos problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 14, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> la informacion que mi compu despliega en la pantalla es esta:
> 
> Broadcom VNDI PXE-2.1 (build 082) v7.0.3
> copyrigh (C) 2003 Broadcom Corporation
> ...


Tu PC esta tratando de bootear desde un servidor PXE en la red, independientemente que eso sea o no lo que querías hacer, no es un problema de tensión, capacitores hinchados o falso contacto, ni nada que tenga que ver con Hardware de PC. 
Así que lo muevo a "Software, juegos, configuración de BIOS, etc. de PC"


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, *Cacho*, como el amigo omitió poner su ubicación en su identificación y usó la palabra Ché bien ubicada en contexto, asumí Argentinidad.

Que pena *Cacho*, divorciar estos post de la "generatriz" que los hizo nacer quedan totalmente descolgados para el que se topa de frente con esto.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

XD tanto hablar con argentinos ya voy aprendiendo... XD y a donde vas, hacé lo que vieres...

y aqui lo que yo opino... es que primero aparezca el usuario. Con lo que yo pregunté, me dare cuenta si estoy errado o correcto...

Romperme las medias antes no tiene caso... jajaja eso como pelear por que me salga un pocker de ases, en la siguiente mano.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

Eso te pasa anti porque te enfocas más en discutir y tratar de imponer tus razones o punotos de vista, la verdad me he reido y de buena gana y me decia en que momento cae a tierra y se da cuenta? pero se hizo relargo por tu empecinación y si no fuera por San Cacho no se donde termina. 
Espero te sirva de experiencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 14, 2011)

Al menos podrían poner como referencia de donde viene el tema, ya que de la parte técnica no entendí nada!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Al menos podrían poner como referencia de donde viene el tema, ya que de la parte técnica no entendí nada!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/compu-detecta-sistema-operativo-59606/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gracias máster


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Es lo que pedí e insistí, no dividan el tema no se vá a entender la secuencia, separar el tema es formalmente correcto, pero no deja de ser un error a medias.
Se divorció el tema.
Para peor, el que generó el post se lo ha premiado mandandolo a moderación.
Chicos, chicos......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 14, 2011)

Esto me pasó hace poco con una placa madre intel:
El pc estaba funcionando correctamente y sin problemas. Para recuperar datos le agregué otro disco rígido. Recuperé los datos, quité el rígido extra, y cuando arranca..... no encuentra el sistema operativo. Ahora si cuando arrancaba oprimía F10 y seleccionaba el rígido arrancaba perfectamente.
Desde la BIOS aún indicando la secuencia de arranque, si no oprimía F10, nada de nada, no arrancaba.
Luego de renegar un buen rato, le puse un firmware más actualizado y voilá, el tema solucionado.


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 14, 2011)

jajaja se sigen pelando ok gracias amigos y perdon nuevamente por no proporcionareles la suficiente informacion pero es clara mi ignorancia ante temas qeu tengan que ver con informatica y todos eso es por eso por lo que ice este tema asi que les agradesco mucha su ayuda.
 la verdad no estoy seguro de como tenga que ser el numero de la tarjeta madre pero encontre un numero que es tal:

11S4D0666J1CG45CA2DL   FRU29R8260   512
este numero lo encontre entre el micro procesador y el PCI slot no se si sea ese el que ustedes tanto me piden disculpen si no es asi que ahi me avisan.



antiworldx dijo:


> Si hay algo que mas me molesta... es que agarren mis cosas... y lo que le sigue es que exista alguien que se ponga de necio... (pongase el saco al que le quede).
> 
> Se les ha ocurrido un problema con el MBR???? Las intel no tienen los problemas rebuscados que tanto alega para mostrar superioridad de super tecnico sabe todo...
> 
> ...




1o bueno bueno el equipo lo formatee porque al parecer contenia un virus el cual no me dejaba guradar ninguna accion que iciera en el computador, al realizar alguna accion como por ejemplo descargar musica todo estaba perfecto nada raro parecia salir a relucir sin embar cuando apagabas el equipo y lo encendias al dia siguiente o en ese mismo instante la musica que se abia descargado ya no estaba, sucedia lo mismo con todo lo que iciera en la compu..

2do la formateada tardo aproximadamente 45 minutos a una hora

3o si el disco de instalacion es pirata pero ya abia formateado otra compu con ese mismo disco y no me iso pucheros, solo que el otro computador es pentium3.

5o el disco duro se oye normal solo cambia bruscamente a una velocidad mas fuerte tanto de el como del ventilador para el procesador, cuando me meto a la bios setup y le pongo enter a la parte esa donde te da toda la info del PC.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2011)

A ver ahora si con el rescate de info esto pasa a tener más sentido.
Saqué del averno pedazos del original, con poca suerte se entiende todo el embrollo. 

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso te pasa anti porque te enfocas más en discutir y tratar de imponer tus razones o punotos de vista, la verdad me he reido y de buena gana y me decia en que momento cae a tierra y se da cuenta? pero se hizo relargo por tu empecinación y si no fuera por San Cacho no se donde termina.
> Espero te sirva de experiencia



Mucho cuidadito con lo que dices...

Y regresando al tema... estimado spencer... a pesar de que digan lo contrario... todo indica que tienes problemas con la tabla de particiones del disco duro... insisto que hagas prueba con otro disco duro.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola, no sera que la pila esta agotada y por eso la Bios "olvida" el dispositivo de arranque, la otra posibilidad es que este corrupta, en este caso hay que flahsearla con la utilidad de tu fabricante y la imagen CORRECTA de la Bios (esto es importante, asegurate del numero de la placa que sea identico, pues por una letra demas que haya puedes quemar tu MB).
Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Black Tiger1954*, confirmo esa experiencia que narras en un 100 %, los mothers Intel son *MUY* buenos, pero tan, tan, tan "duros" que me hartaron, no los compro mas ni para armar servidores. Sin embargo ese problemita se solucionaba "RESETEANDO" el BIOS, a rigor de decir verdad, los BIOS Intel no se resetean, se reconfiguran, entonces jugabas un poco con el y se hacia la magia, pero me hartaron por cosas como estas.
Intel es una mega empresa, pero tiene defectillos, al igual que Compaq que nunca incluyo un boton de reset porque sus PCs no se colgaban (acá va una risotada mayuscula), ellos no resetean sus BIOS, entonces cuando se ponen caprichosos te hacen bailar.... cuando "Flasheas" el BIOS se barre todo y se produce la magia, pero lo he visto aparecer nuevamente con el BIOS renovado...
En fin... sigamos..

*spencer89*, no, ese numero es un numero interno de parte de lo que parece ser un Mother IBM
El numero que deberias fijarte aparece en la pantalla *al encender el equipo*.
Al pié de la pantalla, del lado izquierdo, ese *es el que mas nos va a ayudar a ayudarte*.

*1o bueno bueno el equipo lo formatee porque al parecer contenia un virus el cual no me dejaba guradar*
Esto *A MI*, me indica varias cosas y no precisamente relacionadas con virus *solamente*, ni con particiones malas, los virus no son tan perfectos como para tener tal poder de selección, ni los discos rígidos tan perfectos como para levantar un sistema operativo y depues perderte un MP3·
Esta situacion que narras la vivi muchas veces *son varias y concurrentes*, entre ellas virus que colisionaban con otras cosas, *pero no son los causantes, son uno de los ingredientes de un caldo mas complejo*.
Este hecho me dice *demasiadas* cosas, me la anoto, es info *MUY* importante, *pero no define nada aun*, solo narra un estado de situación *Y NO DEFINE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.*

*2do la formateada tardo aproximadamente 45 minutos a una hora*
Para que esta informacion sea relevante, deberiamos saber la capacidad del disco, si es IDE o SATA, y en menos medida, la velocidad del micro y desde "donde" se formateó, si desde un Live CD, desde un "diskette", si el disco a formatear es maestro en su canal y el formateo se hizo desde una compactera en otro canal.................. es indicadora a como que es un poco mucho, pero repito, estoy adivinando.
Por lo tanto relativizo esta info, pero me la anoto como curiosa... sigamos...

*3o si el disco de instalacion es pirata pero ya abia formateado otra compu con ese mismo disco y no me iso pucheros, solo que el otro computador es pentium3*
Bien, asumire que el formateo lo hizo desde el propio CD de instalacion, el formateo desde el propio CD de instalación oculta mucha info importante, por lo cual perderemos de vista posibles problemas en tiempo real.
Cuando se dan problemas como este se impone aislar cada tarea en un ambiente que sea capaz de ser controlado
Como Windows es Ultra celoso con las particiones inconsistentes, relativizaré en este punto cualquier cosa que quiera hacer sospechosa la salud del rigido. No importa absolutamente nada la originalidad del CD de instalación para este caso que estamos tratando, lo que importa es que este bien grabado y no este corrupto, cosa que escapa a las posibilidades de comprobacion del usuario y daria para escribir unos 300 post mas.... Aunque si el CD estuviera corrupto o la imagen desde la cual grabo su CD, puede pasar cualquier cosa, entre ellas este fenómeno, pero agotemos otras instancias mas fáciles primero, ya que el usuario lo ha usado en un Lentium III.
Irrelevante en este caso esta info.

*5o el disco duro se oye normal solo cambia bruscamente a una velocidad mas fuerte tanto de el como del ventilador para el procesador, cuando me meto a la bios setup y le pongo enter a la parte esa donde te da toda la info del PC.*
Ufff.. es una de las cosas que mas me irrita de algunos equipos. Es indicador de fuente pequeña, o mal estabilizada, típica de fuentes con mucho estress, sin embargo he trabajado en decenas de equipos con ese defecto y los equipos trabajaron y se comportaron perfecto a lo largo de meses.
*A MI*, no me dice mucho, me lo anoto, pero no hay hechos relacionados con este sintoma.

*Jazminia*, quieres perecer en la hoguera de los infieles? aconsejé revisar la secuencia de Boot y tuve que escribir mas que Cortazar para explicar una postura y tu alegremente te despachas con semejante atrevimiento????

El usuario de a poco va alimentando con hechos mas completos este caso y nos va haciendo mejorar la punteria.

Apoyo la mocion de *antiworldx* (pero no bajo la misma sospecha) si el usuario tiene tal posibilidad, pero por favor que nos complete la info pedida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ferdinando: Tal cual, estoy conforme con la placa madre (además me la regalaron), pero es ..... digamos temperamental. Cualquier dispositivo que le agregue de almacenamiento, quiere arrancar por ahí. Eso sí, luego del flasheado, le he puesto otros HD y no tuve el problema inicial.
También hay que tener cuidado, ya que si cuando está arrancando le pongo cerca un vaso de whisky, arranca "mamada" 
Ahora con respecto al tema, a mí me gustaría que probara arrancar con el CD de instalación puesto y *no* oprima ninguna tecla (cuando dice el mensaje de Oprima una tecla para arrancar desde el CD).


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tambien confirmado lo del arranque, mi equipo personal tiene 4 discos de base, 2 en un RAID0 (almacenamiento) y los otros 2 independientes (cada uno con 3 sistemas diferentes) porque los roto de acuerdo a que sistema arrancar, cuando conecto el 5 disco o le conecto un pendrive te juro que me hace parir el maldito, me tiene recontra #@&%$.
Por supuesto, este mes se va en un servidor para una metalurgica.


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 17, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> ¿Que nunca has tenido que reemplazar un disco duro solo por que se daño el MBR de forma física?
> 
> Por favor, no seas presumido... ¿que no vez que es un "usuario promedio" intentando resolver el problema por si solo?
> 
> ...



ese asunto ya se me abia ocurrido  mi amigo antiworldx y si lo cambie sin embargo el pc no reconocia el disco por lo que me enfade y  coloque nuevamente el anterior


----------



## sena123 (Jul 19, 2011)

si metes un livecd el ordenador te funcciona

un laivecd de linux

si te funcciona con el livecd sin problemas semnifica que hai problemas con el disco.si el disco se oye bien y no tiene(clank-clank)...escuchalo         si tiene este ruido tiralo

si no tiene este ruido, posibil que los primeros sectores sean daniados.pero no sabes donde.
si metes windows7 que te ocupa unos16gb semnifica que estos 16gb no puedes trabajar con ellos.

truco.                                                                                                                                      haces una participacion de 20gb y no le das formato.esto se van a quedar muertos.a los demas que te queda del disco le das formato y metes el sistema.a ver si te va a funccionar

perdona por los fallos en escribir. no soy de habla español


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 31, 2011)

*LES AGRADESCO MUCHO A TODOS USTEDES QUE ME OFRECIERON LA MEJOR AYUDA E IDEAS QUE ME PUDIERON BRINDAR!  *

gracias!! me an servido mucho y al parecer esos que me decian que la computadora lo que queria hacer es bootear estaban el todo lo correcto este era todo el problema de la PC sin embargo yo no se casi nada conforme a PC mi conocimineto es casi nulo sin embargo me gusta mucho aprender e investigar por lo que e aprendido que es bootear y gracias a las ideas que me dieron pude yo mismo localizar el problema.

LA SOLUCION FUE LA SIGUIENTE:
al meterme en *BIOS SETUP* existe un apartado que dice *START UP*  que se refiere al inicio de la compu dentro de esta seccion se encuentra otra que dice *BOOT SECUENSE* que se refiere a la secuencia del *BOOT* ahora bien, al seleccionar esta seccion se muestra la secuencia en la que la compuadora *BOOTEA*  dentro de esta secuencia se indica la secuencia *PRIMARIA* que  es con la que siempre arranca la computadora se  indica con letras en *NEGRITAS*  una lista que dice *INCLUDED*  y dentro de esta lista aparecen los nombres de los dispositivos que estan *INCLUIDOS* en la secuencia del *BOOT* 


Tambien  aparece otra lista  que dice *EXCLUDED* e indica o muestra los nombres de los dispositivos que estan excluidos de la secuencia del *BOOT* ahora bien, lo que sucedia con mi compu era que al formatearla e iniciar desde el CD el disco duro se EXCLUYO de la secuencia del BOOT, razon por la que al encender la PC esta no encontraba el SO.

 El disco duro que en mi caso tiene el nombre de !!!!MAXTOR y algunos numeritos XD!! que es : me imagino! el modelo o marca de mi disco duro. Aparecia en la lista de los dispositivos *EXCLUIDOS*  asi que lo unico que tuve que hacer fue mover este dispositivo acia arriba en la lista de los *INCLUIDOS*, que como ya mencione esta lista aparece con el nombre de INCLUDED y posisionamos el dispositivo en el lugar numero uno de la lista. Esta accion se logra seleccionando el dispositivo en la lista con las teclas de direccionamiento ( arriba, bajo, derecha, izquierda. ) y presionamos enter y la tecla + para subir el dispositivo a la lista de los *INCLUIDOS* .

este procedimiento varia dependiendo del PC, sin embargo en la parte derecha de el apartado BOOT SECUENCE se indican las instrucciones y las teclas que se deben usar.

Doy a conocer esta informacion para aquellos que tienen un problema igual al mio y para que puedan resolverlo, o al gual que yo darse  ideas, investigar y encontrar la falla que ahora me parece muy pequeña y boba jajaja pero como me dio dolor de cabeza.

de igual manera agradesco nuevamente a todos  los que me brindaron su ayuda aunque algunos exageraron con las soluciones y sus diagnosticos. jajaja igual gracias y al parecer ya no tendran porque discutir el tema.

Solo una pregunta mas amigos !!   
¿*donde puedo descargar el driver para el la targeta de ethernet de esta misma compu?*
el modelo es:*pci\ven_14e4&dev_1654&subsys_02d81014&rev_03\4&5a988de;*
y tambien;
¿al instalar la actualizacion de windows : Sp2 y sp3. Es igual que formatar nuevamente la compu? Es decir , se borran otra ves todas las cosas que tengo en ella y tengo que meterle otra ves la clave del producto?
O unicamente lo ejecuta y ya?


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jul 31, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> Solo una pregunta mas amigos !!
> ¿*donde puedo descargar el driver para el la targeta de ethernet de esta misma compu?*
> el modelo es:*pci\ven_14e4&dev_1654&subsys_02d81014&rev_03\4&5a988de;*
> y tambien



Para buscar drivers busca el modelo de la motherboard, si este esta integrada,pero si es una tarjeta busca la nomenclatura del chip principal. El codigo que proporcionaste es una direccion que no sirve (al menos no para el motivo de la busqueda) o en todo caso puedes utilizar algun programa de diagnostico como Everest,de hecho puedes crear un informe guardarlo y subirlo para conocer datos de hardware y software ,etc.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 1, 2011)

El service pack directamente se ejecuta, no es un formateo ni nada parecido.
Para el driver: http://www.driveridentifier.com/sca...ware_id=PCI\VEN_14e4&DEV_1654&SUBSYS_02D81014


----------



## spencer89 (Ago 7, 2011)

Ordenador:  
   Sistema operativo   Microsoft Windows XP Professional  
   Service Pack del Sistema Operativo   Service Pack 2  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  
   Nombre del sistema   SPENCER-0548D6A (spencer)  
   Nombre de usuario   spencer  

  Placa base:  
   Tipo de procesador   Intel Pentium 4 531, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)  
   Nombre de la Placa Base   IBM 81432JU  
   Chipset de la Placa Base   Intel Grantsdale-G i915G  
   Memoria del Sistema   1014 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)  
   Tipo de BIOS   Phoenix (11/02/05)  
   Puerto de comunicación   Puerto de comunicaciones (COM1)  
   Puerto de comunicación   Puerto de impresora ECP (LPT1)  


*CON ESTA INFO SI ME PODRIAN DECIR DE DONDE DESCARGAR EL DRIVER PARA ETHERNET Y COMO INSTALARLO?*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 8, 2011)

Podes probar con este enlace:
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS013584
Es para el modelo M51 de IBM.
En la misma página hay un documento con las instrucciones (está en inglés).


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> Chipset de la Placa Base   *Intel* Grantsdale-G *i915G*


Ese es el dato clave.

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009249.htm
De ahí deberías poder sacar el que necesitás, si no, googleá un rato "Intel 915G" y vas a encontrarlos seguro (si es la integrada, si es una PCI vamos mal).

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 8, 2011)

Perdón que discrepe estimado y nunca bien ponderado modeladol Caxo.
Para mí la clave está en esto:





> Nombre de la Placa Base   IBM 81432JU


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 8, 2011)

Es una Broadcom de la familia 5700 (BCM5705)
El driver lo puedes bajar de aqui:
http://www.broadcom.com/support/license.php?file=570x/win_xp_2k3_32-14.6.0.6a.zip

Lo descomprimes en una carpeta cualquiera.
Te vas al administrador de dispositivos y le das con el mouse encima de la placa de red con el boton derecho del mouse, eliges *actualizar controlador*, le indicas donde está la carpeta que contiene el driver y se hace la magia.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2011)

Señó gato grande culinario, está usté perdonado por disentir y es más, lo aliento a hacerlo. No es bueno darle la razón a un tonto (o sea, a mí).

Pero en esta creo que tengo razón . El chipset ese tiene una placa incorporada y es la misma para todos los mothers que traen el 915, sea IBM, Asus, MSI o lo que sea.
Con el modelo del mother identificás el chipset y con ese, la placa.
Con la placa, al driver.

Intel tiene en esa página que puse más arriba un programita para identificar todos tus componentes (siempre que sea un chipset Intel) y bajarte los drivers actualizados.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 8, 2011)

Señor *Cacho*, ese chipset trae la interface de conexión para varios dispositivos, no trae una placa de red incorporada en el Chipset, en este modelo en particular lo equiparon con una Broadcom (solo que el usuario haya posteado mal la información del ID Vendor y del ID Device).

De todas maneras comparto el link posteado para autodetectar dispositivos, pero me temo que falla mucho si no le instala los drivers del chipset antes de tratar de detectar, aunque con probar no se pierde nada.

.-


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2011)

Ah, no sabía que ese no tenía la LAN incorporada.

Gracias por el dato Ferdinando y... Tenías razón, Gato Grande :enfadado:.....


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 8, 2011)

Aumentando la precision de la info, *ningun chipset* trae una placa de red incorporada, lo que traen los chipset es la interface de interconección preparada para trabajar con un chip de Lan de cualquier fabricante, en este modelo concreto de "Board" IBM le colocaron una NIC a base de chip Broadcom.

.-


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 8, 2011)

Bueno, para ser justos, si hubo un chipset con el PHY incorporado: El nVidia nForce 1 con PHY de 3Com, pero era mas cara la licencia de uso que poner un PHY de otro fabricante, por lo que nunca supe de una placa que lo usara.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 9, 2011)

No sé porqué pero se me viene a la mente esto:


----------



## spencer89 (Ago 19, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Es una Broadcom de la familia 5700 (BCM5705)
> El driver lo puedes bajar de aqui:
> http://www.broadcom.com/support/license.php?file=570x/win_xp_2k3_32-14.6.0.6a.zip
> 
> ...



gracias ferdinando, ese es el driver correcto mi compu ya esta funcionando plenamente gracias solop una ultima preguntica como buscaste y que dato usaste para saber cuel era el driver?
solo para saber , gracias!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 19, 2011)

Respondiendo a tu pregunta:



> Solo una pregunta mas amigos !!
> ¿donde puedo descargar el driver para el la targeta de ethernet de esta misma compu?
> el modelo es:*pci\ven_14e4&dev_1654&subsys_02d81014&rev_03\4&5a9 88de*;


La parte en rojo es el "identificador" Plug & Play, identifica univocamente el modelo de hardware, 
Te lo explico para que lo comprendas.
*pci\* este string indica la familia a la que pertenece el dispositivo
*ven_14E4*= es ID asignado a la empresa Broadcom
*dev_1654*= el ID de dispositivo que identifica a ese hardware, cada placa tiene un ID distinto si hace funciones distintas.
El resto de la cadena se puede despreciar.

Entonces lo que hago es una busqueda por el fabricante y si no está claro que driver es el correcto entonces comienzo a bajar varios y después analizo un archivo especial que es el que contiene las cadenas de correspondencias para instalar, cuando veo que el driver contiene la misma cadena que el dispositivo, ese es.

.-


----------



## spencer89 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Respondiendo a tu pregunta:
> 
> 
> La parte en rojo es el "identificador" Plug & Play, identifica univocamente el modelo de hardware,
> ...


muchas gracias ferdinando por tu ayuda con esa informacion la proxima vez no me ocurrira lo mismo


----------

